# spec lures/bait



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

What are the specs biting on lately?


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I switched my top water from Mullet color to Rapalla SSW11 HCH - Hot Chartreuse. This seems to light up the trout.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Bone colored super spook jr. 1st thing in the morning.

Mirrodine 17m if water is choppy in the morning or once the sun gets up a bit.

Fluke on 1/4 ounce jig head once the sun gets up.

All of the above lures are excellent red fish baits as well.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Bone colored super spook jr. 1st thing in the morning.
> 
> Mirrodine 17m if water is choppy in the morning or once the sun gets up a bit.
> 
> ...


Cha-Ching!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Alex has been putting the beat down on the big trout with the mirrodine 17m. It has been a very hot bait lately.


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the 'plan of the day' dabutcher and fsu Alex!
Only one I haven't used over the yrs is the bone spook jr and I've been seeing it as one of yourz, dabutcher AND the fishes favorites lately so, guess I'll be pickin up one of'em!!

:notworthy::thumbsup::notworthy:
:yes::thumbup::yes:


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

DaTzr said:


> Thanks for the 'plan of the day' dabutcher and fsu Alex!
> Only one I haven't used over the yrs is the bone spook jr and I've been seeing it as one of yourz, dabutcher AND the fishes favorites lately so, guess I'll be pickin up one of'em!!
> 
> :notworthy::thumbsup::notworthy:
> :yes::thumbup::yes:


If you go pick up a new super spook jr. It will benefit you greatly to change the hooks to some #2 extra wide gap hooks, I prefer the Mustad ultra points they're razor sharp.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

what kind of line are ya'll using? And do i use a leader?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I usually use 12 lb mono on top water baits but you can use braid. If you go with braid on the top waters then I recommend that you use a mono leader. If you use mono then you can tie directly to the lure.

On mirrolures I also usually use braid but I've lately been using small baits so I've been using 10 lb braid with a 15 lb flouorcarbon leader. The small braided line allows me to make very long casts with small lures.

I always use braid with a fluorocarbon leader when fishing jig heads or any other bait that has a single hook. 

None of the above are rules but just what works for me. Ultimately you should use the line that you are most comfortable with.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

If you don't mind, what color patterns have worked on the mirrodines?
Thanks


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

x 2 17m


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't speak for dabutcher, he tears em up, but I like the light green back with silver sides and red eyes, and for my spook jr I've been throwing the chartreuse. From the numbers u might wanna go with his colors tho, lol!


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Im curious about the mirrordines as well. Do you fish them like a fluke? I've always fished grubs, gulps, topwater, and speck rigs and caught tons of specks. Never really fished lures for them. Also what color is a good color to start with?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I like the mirrodines with the black or blue back with silver sides. Dabutcher and I went fishing Sunday and the first spot we fished dabutcher killed on the black back one,even had a double hook up,while I just caught a few. We moved acrossed the bay and I started killing on the blue back mirrodine and he only caught a few with the black back. I use to think color didn't matter with them but I guess on some days it does. You really just have to figure out what pattern the fish are looking for, I'll typically work them pretty fast like reel and twitch the bait 5-10 times before pauseing it or sometimes I won't pause it at all. As it gets colder though pauseing it and working it slower will definitely be more beneficial.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

With my mirrodine, most of my expirience has been in 3-7 ft of water on the flats , but I like to give em about A 3 count then lightly pop em two or three times and let it sink again for three to four sec, and like everything else most of my hits have been on the fall, so for me not like a fluke. I like to bounce flukes off the bottom


----------

